# Yakovlev Yak-3



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yak 3 n° 37 du Normandie-Niemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)

Normandie-Niemen at Bourget June 1945

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yak-1B Joseph Risso Lt Dervior Lt Noel Castelin

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2015)

Yak3 Normandie-Niemen

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2015)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

7x5 Gloss Photo ww4F28 World War 2 Pictures Soviet | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)

Yak-9s of the 6GIAP in 1944.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Aviation. Avion. Yak 3. Tirage argentique. Silver print. | eBay

The Normandie-_Niemen_ Fighter Regiment (French: Régiment de Chasse Normandie-Niémen )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

Normandie-Niemen 

LIV2868 Photo photographie vintage originale aviation avion Le Jack le Bourget | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

Normandie-Niemen

LIV2867 Photo photographie vintage originale aviation avion Le Jack le Bourget | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

WW2 - Les hommes du "Normandie-Niemen" débarquent au Bourget en juin 1945 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

Normandie-Niemen en Russie, hiver 43/44


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------

